# King Mo Blames Slippery Bellator Canvas On Lack Of Punches



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

> “I knew I could stand and bang with him [Rampage] but I am not comfortable standing on that canvas. I was slipping and sliding. He was slipping and sliding but he caught me with a couple of good shots. Other than that, he ain’t touch me with nothing. Granted I could have let my hands go a little more but I just felt slippery. I don’t know what it it. I’ve had this problem with Bellator since my first fight. All my fights I’ve slipped. I don’t know what it is, maybe the canvas. I don’t know but I don’t feel comfortable. I think it has something to do with the canvas. When I want to throw punches, I feel like I am sliding or skating. I’ll be slipping and sometime I just go with it. Sometimes if he throws a punch I’ll roll with it because when I plant and come back I don’t feel where I’m going.”
> 
> In a recent interview with MMAFighting.com, Bellator 120 headliner, King Mo discussed his fight and why he didn’t throw more punches.


I hate excuses but this one made me laugh out loud. Like he's never fought on the Ballator canvas before?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Has anyones career gone south as bad as this guy?

I remember when he beat Mousasi, everyone was talking about him and his potential, then he loses to Feijao, gets the bad staph infection, busted for steroids, the issue with the lady from the commission, and his Bellator career has been a huge flop.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Pretty sure Michael Venom Page didn't have any of the same problems. Queen Ho just being a bitch.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Didn't see his feet slipping every time he shot in or committed to a take down. And he damn sure didnt' slip and fall on his ass when he was running away from Rampage.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Whatever he was terrified of Rampage on the feet. It was pretty clear. Mo is so irrelevant in the big picture. His mouth gets more attention than his fighting does.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think the real reason here was because he blinked too much


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This just in. 

King Mo lost the Rampage fight because the sun kept getting in his eyes...

Here is a quick snippet from his most recent interview.

"That sun be dick riding yo... stupid sun. That sun need to quit playin and stop getting in my eye like that. Sun you know I won that fight. 'Ol dick ridin ass" - King Mo


----------

